# How has Vimm's Lair stayed up so long?



## RaffyTaffy (Nov 11, 2021)

Vimm's Lair has been running since 1997. How has it stayed up so long without Nintendo suing them into oblivion?


----------



## 9x0 (Nov 13, 2021)

It seems as nobody knows for certain. Some say its because they only have older ROMS posted or might be because the site runs as a non profit.


----------



## RaffyTaffy (Nov 15, 2021)

9x0 said:


> It seems as nobody knows for certain. Some say its because they only have older ROMS posted or might be because the site runs as a non profit.


Most Rom sites do that too. The site Romnation only has snes and nes roms but Nintendo still took them down. so how could vimm do the same and not get took down? Maybe its servers are located out of the country.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 2, 2022)

RaffyTaffy said:


> Vimm's Lair has been running since 1997. How has it stayed up so long without Nintendo suing them into oblivion?


That's actually a brilliant question, I'm not even entirely sure on how Vimm keeps it up but kudos to him regardless.

For speculation I'd say that because of his 2 gen vault rule that only currently rules out 7th gen to be acceptable, Wii, PS3 and 360 that doesn't seem to be a priority for takedown by many major companies thus.

It also helps that he is a non-profit, unlike others he doesn't take donations and has adds but it's pretty much to pay for his expensive hosting the servers. 

Say what you will but the shear fact that only Vimm and a few people Keeped the site alive for nearly 25 years is nothing short of remarkable and astounding.  

But the factual reason, IDK you'll have to find a way to ask Vimm.


----------



## RaffyTaffy (Jan 12, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> That's actually a brilliant question, I'm not even entirely sure on how Vimm keeps it up but kudos to him regardless.
> 
> For speculation I'd say that because of his 2 gen vault rule that only currently rules out 7th gen to be acceptable, Wii, PS3 and 360 that doesn't seem to be a priority for takedown by many major companies thus.
> 
> ...


Hello! I actually recognize you from the message board!
 I've attempted asking Vimm on the message board, Sadly i didn't get a response. I was curious because I agree, the fact he has kept it alive for 25 years is truly remarkable.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 12, 2022)

RaffyTaffy said:


> Hello! I actually recognize you from the message board!
> I've attempted asking Vimm on the message board, Sadly i didn't get a response. I was curious because I agree, the fact he has kept it alive for 25 years is truly remarkable.


Yea, same Tom Riddle from the message boards.

You know what? Maybe sometimes, mysteries should never solved in life and the website of Vimm being up as long as it was should remain a mystery.

The benefit of website of Vimm being up is still a damn fine positive, mystery solved or not


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 12, 2022)

When Megaupload went down, it was because they had servers in the USA. So my understanding from that is: you need to keep the copyrighted material out of law-enforcement's jurisdiction.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 12, 2022)

zfreeman said:


> When Megaupload went down, it was because they had servers in the USA. So my understanding from that is: you need to keep the copyrighted material out of law-enforcement's jurisdiction.


Yeah, maybe it's hosted somewhere somewhat safe


----------

